

How many of you do systems administration in addition to programming  - imrobotmaker

I am curious to know if you do your own systems administration or do you rely on hosted servers or friends to maintain your servers.<p>Please don't list personal computers with development environments you installed but actually full production servers where you run your code ?<p>I am only curious because I have always been curious about number of programmers who are also systems administrators or their application servers.<p>thank you all :)
======
noodle
i know how to do administration, but i prefer to pay someone else to handle
that stuff. its more economical, to me.

or maybe i'm just bad at it and do it slower than everyone else. i can't tell.

i also don't have any app that runs more than 100 concurrent users, and i
develop on my own local servers. i deploy on hosted servers. for reference.

------
ubudesign
I manage my own servers. it took a while to get it to a point where you could
realy call it production servers. and I wouldn't have done it if I could have
found hosting services that offered what I needed for a good price. but now
that I have it's not bad.

The best alternative would be managed private servers.

------
graywh
I work at a research university/hospital and manage my own servers for my
department. Each server runs Debian or Ubuntu, Apache, MySQL.

I can't imagine not being able to admin my own servers. That's part of what
being a hacker is all about.

